# Introducing Arrowmat



## Arrowmat (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Archers!

Looking for a durable product that will liven up your target practice? I would like to introduce a brand new concept in archery target faces.

Arrowmat™ brand products are designed to accessorize your foam block or bag target system by providing a sharp, clear, full color image that has the capability of taking up to 1000 field points before needing replacement!

Our patent pending system makes use of a foam rubber backing with exceptional self-healing qualities. This material is then overlaid with a micro-knit neoprene fabric in which full color images are transferred to its surface resulting in a sharp, clear, full color image that will never peel or flake away. The end result is a product that can take a formidable amount of abuse and remain intact. Unlike a paper target face that will begin to show large 'holes' from the constant shooting of arrows, an Arrowmat™ will retain it's integrity and remain whole.

Our products come in nine different designs suited to your shooting preferences. Try out our regulation sized Arrowmat™ Competition Series or take aim at our inspiring Wildlife Game Series. Of course, you can always just kick back and have a little fun with our novelty targets which include a Dartboard and Deck of Cards.

To learn more about Arrowmat™ Archery Targets, please visit our profile page here on ArcheryTalk or visit our website at www.arrowmat.com. Also - please feel free to join our over 5000 followers on Facebook at www.facebook.com/arrowmat to hear first hand what archers are saying about the new product.

Thanks for your interest. We here at Arrowmat™ are proud to be supporters of ArcheryTalk! Good Shooting - B


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings from a FB Fan. It's good to see you over here. Bump for Arrowmat.:thumbs_up


----------



## Arrowmat (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Thanks - Great to be here. Glad we've got friends over here!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Arrowmat said:


> Hey Thanks - Great to be here. Glad we've got friends over here!


Bump this Quality Product up. :thumbs_up


----------



## monsterbuck780 (Nov 20, 2009)

glad there is a lot of michigan companies on here know


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice looking and great Idea

How about a TIC-TAC-TOE mat:wink: We play that all the time but we tape up the targets to make the game outline

How we play is we have a quarter size dot in each square, closest to the dot gets the square, if you hit the dot you cancel the other persons arrow out...You win the square if you hit the dot...we play it at 20 and 30 yards, games last for quite awhile at 30 yards

It would be nice to have a mat with the layout alrady on it..Those mats would fit perfect on my spyder web target


----------



## Arrowmat (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey - That's a fantastic idea. I like the idea of claiming your square by getting closest to the dot. We are hoping to be either adding more product to our various series by xmas or Spring 2011.

Thanks for your input. - B


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

We play cards too. That would look sweet in a full deck!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## michiganchad (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey I see you are from Howell I live in deerfield twp. Good to see another Michigan company on here. I will have to pick some up to support my local business man.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Arrowmat (Aug 12, 2010)

Right on Deerfield. Thanks a lot. Hopefully we'll have them in a few shops around us in the near future. Seems like the concept is going over pretty well across the country and we're over the major hurdles of getting something up an running. Thanks for posting. - B


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

That really seems cool, Im going to have to give it a try soon


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Night Bump:beer:


----------



## Arrowmat (Aug 12, 2010)

BTW Everyone! Be sure to grab your copy of Bowhunt America Magazine's special Fall Buyer's Guide. The folks down there were kind enough to write up an editorial on our new self-healing target faces. We are excited to get the word out to you guys! - B


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump this up. Cheers. :beer:


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

how do we get some and how much.....


----------



## Arrowmat (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the interest! We currently sell Arrowmats off our website (arrowmat.com) and are starting to pick up more and more dealers around the country. If you are thinking of buying one off our website, make sure that you use promo code BHA. it will get you 10% off. The normal price online is $15.95 per target and $39.99 for a complete set of three. The product is money back guaranteed up to 1000 field points. We haven't as of yet had anyone be disappointed. Hope you check them out! - B


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank You Arrowmat. I took some shots at it. I was surprised by the thickness and feel of it. if i can keep this outside without needing to take it down and take 1000 shots. It's worth it. I don't have to shoot at a faded target. I was gonna throw my yellowjacket target away. But i just slapped the Arrowmat on and now its new again.:wink:

I took some pics just in case people wanted to see what the Elk Target looks like. 





































For people that shoot Fobs like i do. This is great if your shooting through hay bales


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump up.:darkbeer:


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

nice to see another Michigan company


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt. :wink:


----------



## Arrowmat (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Double S

Thanks for the good review of the product. Haven't been able to check back to AT for a bit in that I have been stuck in the hospital for the past 5 days. Broke my leg and cast caused blood clots which then created embolisms....  Hasn't been too much fun at all! But feeling way better and gettin some work done. Thanks again for supporting Arrowmat!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Arrowmat said:


> Hey Double S
> 
> Thanks for the good review of the product. Haven't been able to check back to AT for a bit in that I have been stuck in the hospital for the past 5 days. Broke my leg and cast caused blood clots which then created embolisms....  Hasn't been too much fun at all! But feeling way better and gettin some work done. Thanks again for supporting Arrowmat!


OMG!. I'm so sorry to hear that. I will pray for your speedy and healthy Recovery. I have disabilities, So I know what your going through.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Evening Bump.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt for the night.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Back to the Top.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Evening Bump.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like nice stuff......


----------



## Arrowmat (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey thanks guys! Out of the hospital. Thanks for the bumps. We are at the Woods-N-Water Outdoor Weekend Show representing the new targets. Been a great opportunity to show off the new product to the archers of my home state of Michigan. Nothing but super positive feedback and interest! After the show, i will be continuing our tour of Midwest bow shops! Very stoked...Just got Jay's Sporting Goods of Clare and Gaylord Michigan to try us out along with a number of other reputable dealers. We'll keep everyone here on AT up to speed on where they can find our product as we continue to sign on new shops. Thanks again - B


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Arrowmat said:


> Hey thanks guys! Out of the hospital. Thanks for the bumps. We are at the Woods-N-Water Outdoor Weekend Show representing the new targets. Been a great opportunity to show off the new product to the archers of my home state of Michigan. Nothing but super positive feedback and interest! After the show, i will be continuing our tour of Midwest bow shops! Very stoked...Just got Jay's Sporting Goods of Clare and Gaylord Michigan to try us out along with a number of other reputable dealers. We'll keep everyone here on AT up to speed on where they can find our product as we continue to sign on new shops. Thanks again - B


Looks Great. Thumbs up.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bring this back up.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you make any 80cm or 122cm 5 colour targets? or at least the inner 5 rings of them?


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## Arrowmat (Aug 12, 2010)

@ x-hunta: Thanks for your interest in our new line of self-healing target faces. At present we only offer a 40cm face as well as a typical 5-Spot and Vegas style 3. We have however, been loaded with requests from ranges and clubs alike to introduce different sizes and are happy to let you know that we are indeed working on it. These new faces should be ready soon. Thanks again!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

This is the first time I've seen these. I like them, I'm going to have to get one or two. I end up shooting out the entire bullseye of my paper faces within a day or two.


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

Looking at the pictures above, these look just like a mousepad I have that has the Beretta logo and picture on it. When i say mousepad, this one is not what you typically see as far as thickness. I think I have also gotten some other promo mouse pad before that looks similar to the pics above.

Don't get me wrong. I am not poking fun or critiziing at all. It is just that this looks very similar in make.

I really do like the concept and may look into buying some.


----------



## Arrowmat (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey guys. Blair here from Arrowmat. Regarding the last comment in the thread...Yep, you're absolutely right  After years of pinning paper plates up to my block, i just couldn't get over the fact that there wasn't anything better to aim at. So a few days later, I'm walking through an office supply store and passed by the 'mouse pad' area. i noticed the clarity of the images and considered how well it may handle being shot at with arrows and bullets. Consequently, I purchased an 8" x 8" mouse pad and took it home to try out. 600 arrows later, i was a believer! I figured if they were a bit larger and portrayed images archers may want to aim at...... In August of 09 we obtained a use patent on the material to be used for archery and ballistic targets. Our company started shortly thereafter and we have been enjoying unanticipated growth. We currently have dealers across the country and close to 10,000 fans on FB. After a few thousand sold, we have heard nothing but very positive feedback. You can check out reviews in Archery Focus Magazine and read more about our product in Bowhunt America Mag or check out our website or heck...give us a ring. I would be happy to answer any questions you may have. 800-920-6035. Thanks for taking the time to look into our product. Good shooting - B


----------

